
Request HN: Extend the stories per page from 30 to 50 - Jaruzel
Upping it from 30 to 50 would get more variety on the front page maybe, and increase the chance of good stories attracting comments.
======
masonic
A decent dupe filter would give better bang for the buck; dupe and dead
submissions are over 40% now anyway.

------
dwe3000
+1

